# Coat with a harness hole?



## BTLA (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking about this the other day... I would like to buy my dog Lucy a nice winter coat (it hasn't gotten really cold here yet), but I like to walk her with a harness. Are there dog coats that have harness ring holes for the leash? Or do I put the harness on her on top of the coat?


----------



## capistrano (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello!
Actually, I just got one myself. It is from naturalwoof.com. Its the "Whistler Zip Line Dog Coat". It is cozy warm, and the zipper opening fits the harness from the same manufacturer...the Technika step-in harness. Maybe it would fit other harnesses, dont know.....I bought both together. 
Good luck!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Every dog coat that I've ever bought has a slot for a leash or harness cut between the shoulders. I'm pretty sure they all comelike this unless you buy the sweatshirt types. If oyu are buying online just read through the description of the product or call and talk to a customer service person.


----------

